# RecipeDB - Chargee's Dark



## Exacute (16/6/12)

Chargee's Dark  Ale - English Old/Strong Ale  Extract                      Brewer's Notes Worried before i started about T-58 yeast heard good and bad reports but ferment kicked off in about 1 Hour and powering along into day 2.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1.5 kg Generic LME - Dark    1 kg Generic DME - Dark    1 kg Generic DME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      25 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 60mins)    25 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     11.5 g DCL Yeast T-58 - SafBrew Specialty Ale         21L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.057 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 31.8 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.46%   Colour 27 EBC   Batch Size 21L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Fish13 (2/10/12)

SO have you tried this yet? IS nice or is it funky? come on spill the taste dude


----------

